# Subs in MD wanted for 06-07



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I am looking for subs that are in the Waldorf area or are willing to travel to Waldorf to plow. I am considering compensating for travel time if anybody wants to drive all teh way to Waldorf to plow. Email me for more info. [email protected]


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

SCSIndust;298832 said:


> I am looking for subs that are in the Waldorf area or are willing to travel to Waldorf to plow. I am considering compensating for travel time if anybody wants to drive all teh way to Waldorf to plow. Email me for more info. [email protected]


 Let me know if you are still looking for a Subcontractor, I live close around the area.
Give me a call(301)503-2961. or Email [email protected]
2003 Chevy Silv' 2500 HD
7.5 MeyerMax CP
Buyers tailgate Salt spreader

Thanks,
Tommy


----------

